# Neve P.N.Montezinho - 6 Fevereiro 2009



## Z13 (7 Fev 2009 às 00:11)

*Hoje aproveitei o facto de haver algum sol, para dar uma volta pela zona ocidental do Parque Natural de Montezinho. Fui até onde o carro me conseguiu levar, cerca dos 1100 metros de altitude. No maciço de Montezinho a acumulação é de tal ordem, que ao longe não se conhece a vegetação nem as fragas!!!

Havia muito vento e muita neve arrastada, ao ponto de fazer dunas de 30 cm no asfalto...

Fui tirando algumas fotos, espero que gostem!
*














*Montezinho ao longe*

















*Serra da Coroa*

























*Por fim, já perto da cidade, um casal de Cegonhas*...








***************


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2009 às 00:26)

Zoelae13 disse:


>



Esta foto está qualquer coisa de mágico!

Que espectáculo *Zoelae13*!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2009 às 00:28)

Muito boas  a da neve a ser arrastada pelo vento, dá um ar bastate gélido ao ambiente


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2009 às 00:28)

Excelentes fotos, *Zoelae 13*! 

Belas acumulações


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2009 às 10:54)

Fotos lindas!


----------



## thunderboy (7 Fev 2009 às 11:06)

Nem parece Portugal
Parece um local onde reinam gelos eternos

Que sensação de frio!!


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2009 às 11:35)

As fotos estão espectaculares  

Tempestade de neve 


Zoelae13 disse:


>


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2009 às 12:17)

Bem, *Zoelae13*!! Que fotos impressionantes!

Nem parece Portugal!


----------



## iceworld (7 Fev 2009 às 12:33)

Como já referido por outros a foto esta espectacular.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Fev 2009 às 14:26)

Zoelae13 disse:


> *Hoje aproveitei o facto de haver algum sol, para dar uma volta pela zona ocidental do Parque Natural de Montezinho. Fui até onde o carro me conseguiu levar, cerca dos 1100 metros de altitude. No maciço de Montezinho a acumulação é de tal ordem, que ao longe não se conhece a vegetação nem as fragas!!!
> 
> Havia muito vento e muita neve arrastada, ao ponto de fazer dunas de 30 cm no asfalto...
> 
> ...


*

Excelentes fotos, fantástico cénario!!! Espectacular!!! *


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2009 às 14:40)

parece que essa neve nunca vai derreter.......mas vai e em breve


----------



## Zoelae (8 Fev 2009 às 14:45)

Que fotos espectaculares, nem parece a nossa região...

Na primeira imagem, que planalto é aquele que se vê ao fundo?
Na segunda imagem que montanha é a que se vê lá ao fundo, é já em Espanha?
Qual foi a acumulação máxima que apanhaste?
Na serra da Coroa havia uma boa altura de neve? se foste pela estrada que liga a Moimenta a Vinhais, ainda subiste ao 1100m.



Zoelae13 disse:


> *
> 
> Serra da Coroa
> 
> ...


----------



## Z13 (8 Fev 2009 às 18:44)

Zoelae disse:


> Que fotos espectaculares, nem parece a nossa região...
> 
> Na primeira imagem, que planalto é aquele que se vê ao fundo?
> Na segunda imagem que montanha é a que se vê lá ao fundo, é já em Espanha?
> ...



Bom, a primeira imagem foi captada na estrada municipal que liga Fontes de Transbaceiro a Hermizende, e observa-se o planalto que alberga as aldeias do Zeive, Mofreita e Dine, depois deste planalto fica o vale do rio Tuela, que não se vê pela sua profundidade, depois do rio, começa a serra da Coroa, como sabes!

A segunda imagem foi obtida na mesma estrada, a uns 2 km da fronteira, e observa-se ao fundo uma montanha que fica a norte da moimenta, já em Espanha, a uns 8/10 km em linha recta do local da fotografia, e (segundo o Google) tem cerca de 1500mts de altitude. Não sei é o nome...

A acumulação máxima que apanhei rondava os 25/30 cm, a cerca de 1100mts de altitude, nessa mesma estrada. O carro tinha já muita dificuldade em avançar, pois roçava com os baixos na camada de neve e tive que fazer inversão de marcha na primeira oportunidade que tive... 
Mas nas montanhas, não se conheciam as estevas, imagina a camada que tinham!!!

A minha ideia era seguir por Hermizende e apanhar a A-52, na direcção da Puebla da Sanabria.

Ficará para uma próxima oportunidade. 




***************


----------



## Brigantia (8 Fev 2009 às 22:45)

Grandes fotos Que acumulação

Essas fotos nem parecem de locais aqui tão perto...


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

Belas fotos
Este ano a neve tem sido uma presença quase constante nas serras da Terra Fria


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2009 às 00:52)

Zoelae13 disse:


>



Tal como referiram os nosso moderadores AnDré e Dan, isto é uma imagem de sonho, para qualquer amante de meteorologia e em especial os que temos mais inclinação para os fenómenos relacionados com o frio e a neve. 

Não tenho palavras, é um espanto. Imagino o vento que havia!
Pena não a teres colocado com maior resolução para eu fazer dela, com a tua devida autorização , o meu fundo do ambiente de trabalho!  



P A R A B É N S!!! E muito obrigado por imagens desta *categoria*! 

Eu se morasse nessa zona, acho que vendia a casa para comprar um todo terreno!


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2009 às 01:04)

Grandes fotos  a da estrada está divinal parabéns


----------

